# How do I remove ink stains in leather?



## LoyalBMW (Mar 28, 2016)

I'm trying to remove some black ink stains near my seat, and on the seat belt of my 335i. 

I used some soap and water, which has done very little improvement. 

Heard hair spray is good? If so, which one would you recommend, or should I get something from the dealer/Walmart/autozone?


----------



## Dio///M (Jul 12, 2015)

Pure white spirit dilutes ink as a general rule. But be careful as you have to keep on dabbing the stain with a microfibre cloth as the ink will rapidly be spreading . Before it dries and when it seems that you've removed as much ink as possible, you have to soap clean it or use a upholstery cleaning product for the final finish.


----------



## LoyalBMW (Mar 28, 2016)

So I'm confused??? 

Do I need to use hairspray, vinegar, soap and water, OxyClean?

Just want some clarity.

It's a 08 335i with the cream type of seats.


----------



## Dio///M (Jul 12, 2015)

Pure white spirit is going to make the ink dilute, it's not so important what you use to clean the residue afterwards. But it's a good idea to dilute some dishwasher liquid in warm water in a bucket to remove the white spirit /ink residue and as a third stage, use a car upholstery cleaning product to finish.


----------



## LoyalBMW (Mar 28, 2016)

So let me see if I understand correctly??

Step 1 get some pure white spirit and apply it in the ink stains?

Step 2 mix some warm water and dishwasher liquid (Palmolive) and apply it?

Step 3. Use a car cleaning upholstery (McGuires leather cleaner) to the area and dry if off?


----------



## Dio///M (Jul 12, 2015)

Yep it worked perfectly when I did it on my grey interior although I must point out that I followed this process the first time round. Seeing that you have already attempted in a different way might have caused the stain to stabilise which could prove more difficult to remove completely. Good luck.
EDIT
There's always the option to use a DIY dye kit to hide the stain.


----------



## LoyalBMW (Mar 28, 2016)

I just applied a little soap and water, nothing major.


----------



## LoyalBMW (Mar 28, 2016)

Pure white spirit I believe is a uk product (I'm in the us)? Any other similar product or where to get it at?

Or should I get a detailer company to just do it?


----------



## DjD-X5 (Nov 4, 2015)

LoyalBMW said:


> Pure white spirit I believe is a uk product (I'm in the us)? Any other similar product or where to get it at?
> 
> Or should I get a detailer company to just do it?


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/White_spirit


----------



## LoyalBMW (Mar 28, 2016)

Where do they sell it locally?


----------



## crazy4trains (Mar 30, 2011)

Any hardware store sells mineral spirits. Google is your friend.


----------



## LoyalBMW (Mar 28, 2016)

Here are some pictures just to see how it is. I'm guessing to get the mineral spirit, Dab the spots with a q tip, wash with soap and water and clean with mcguires leather?


----------



## crazy4trains (Mar 30, 2011)

I can't tell for sure from the pictures but if one of the stains is on a piece of hard plastic a magic eraser will likely take it off. If you go the magic eraser route go very slow and easy. They are more abrasive than you think but can work well on the right surface. I don't suggest you use the magic eraser on your leather.


----------



## LoyalBMW (Mar 28, 2016)

I don't think it's plastic? But the other two are on the leather.


----------



## TOGWT (May 26, 2004)

Leather Master™ Ink Remover (P-Protected / Coated) is designed for removal of recent (within 48 hours) ink contamination. Ink marks older than 3-5 days may not respond or will only be lightened. The biodegradable formula is very easy to use (wax-like stick container) and works well for all types of ink as well as lipstick


----------



## LoyalBMW (Mar 28, 2016)

I just bought some mineral spirit (a little hesitant to use cause people are saying it can damage the leather).

Or should I just order this? It supposedly takes 4 business days to arrive:

http://store.detailking.com/ink-remover-pen


----------



## DjD-X5 (Nov 4, 2015)

I would try a Mr Clean Magic Eraser, soak it well and try it on a spot that won't show just in case!


----------



## LoyalBMW (Mar 28, 2016)

People are saying magic eraser would ruin it.


----------



## DjD-X5 (Nov 4, 2015)

LoyalBMW said:


> People are saying magic eraser would ruin it.


That's why you test it in a place that doesn't show... I have found several online references for using them on leather for general cleaning of leather. Here's an example, http://paintcarendetailing.com/interior.html


----------



## LoyalBMW (Mar 28, 2016)

Couldn't it mess that place up? I don't wanna test and mess up something else up.


----------



## DjD-X5 (Nov 4, 2015)

LoyalBMW said:


> Couldn't it mess that place up? I don't wanna test and mess up something else up.


Just take it someplace that specializes in car interior and upholstery cleaning! Your hesitation and continued questioning of everything presented to you suggests you are not a DIY type!


----------



## crazy4trains (Mar 30, 2011)

DjD-X5 said:


> Just take it someplace that specializes in car interior and upholstery cleaning! Your hesitation and continued questioning of everything presented to you suggests you are not a DIY type!


Yes. It's time to [email protected] or get off the pot.


----------



## LoyalBMW (Mar 28, 2016)

Might be best to just try the mineral spirit and call it a day?

There's a shop 30 miles away that wants $50-75


----------



## Dio///M (Jul 12, 2015)

Do this and if it doesn't work, it won't matter as no harm will be done....
Wet a WHITE terry towel or WHITE microfibre with some Vodka and rub the pen lines.


----------



## keith8 (Mar 3, 2014)

I used the Leather Masters Ink Away and it did remove the ink on my leather seat. Great product indeed.


----------



## Mittlesteadt (Nov 4, 2015)

A steam cleaner works wonders. Steam it and wipe away with a microfiber. If you don't have one, you can buy them for pretty cheap these days, good thing to have in detailing anyways.


----------



## LoyalBMW (Mar 28, 2016)

Update: took it to chemical guys and they did a good job cleaning some of it, but they referred me to a guy that specializes in removing leather stains.


----------



## terrainx (Nov 1, 2015)

all of that and you still have the stain....


----------



## LoyalBMW (Mar 28, 2016)

All of what? Taking it to a detail shop, and posting on a forum?


----------

